# June 26 Workshop Gladstone, OR 6is-9ish



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

Midsummer Management workshop, great for first year and intermediate beekeepers, 
covering the following topics: 

Knocking Down Mites during Main Flow
Mite Drop Testing
Supering
Summer Splits, Swarm Prevention
Hive Manipulation
Robbing
Planning Ahead for Fall Medications
Q&A

Try and get here by 6pm; we'll get started by 6:15. Class and discussion is approx. 2 hours, plus break and question/answer period. 

Cost: $20 adult
$12 for kids 10 and older. 
Includes handouts & prizes. 

Location: Ruhl Bee Supply, Gladstone Oregon. See link for map! 
http://www.ruhlbeesupply.com/Contactus.html


----------

